# Rear bumper removal



## 2004Sentra1.8 (Mar 24, 2007)

I got in a little accident, someone rear ended me, Luckily there isent THAT much damage, Im only going to have to replace the rear bumper and a tail light and paint. I cant find out how to take the damn rear bumper off. I probably sound like a dumbass asking this, but does anyone have a diagram on how to remove the rear bumper lol, Its a 2004 Sentra


----------



## datsun74 (May 7, 2007)

there should be only a couple of clips an maybee some bolts


----------

